# Slip on transmission



## john Curtiss (Sep 23, 2014)

My 1996 300 ZX turbo; when cold and only when cold , the automatic transmission will skip if I give it a little as it goes up the gears the first time. What causes that ? And would fresh Trans. Fluid help? Never skips after the first quarter mile and only happened once? John in Mystic


----------



## poptart3191 (Nov 9, 2010)

trans filter could be clogged so when the fluid is thickest it breathes poorly


----------

